# Java ausserhalb der IDE



## The.Invisible.Third (20. Aug 2004)

Hallo, ich hoffe, ich habe hier den richtigen Thread für meine Frage erwischt.

Ich hab im "Sun Java Studio" eine kleine, bescheidene Application geschrieben, die u.a. mit Hilfe von bereitgestellten _.jar _'s auf einerseits Excel-Dateien und andererseits ein Browser-basierendes Client-Host Programm zugreift.
Bis dahin gibt es auch keine Probleme, allerdings soll dieses Application natürlich auch ausserhalb des Sun-Compilers laufen. Beim ausführen der _main_ beinhaltenden Klasse erscheint jedoch die Fehlermeldung *Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: "meineKlasse" *und auch wenn ich versuche die _.java _'s aus der Konsole heraus zu compilieren erscheinen Fehlermeldungen mit folgendem Inhalt: *package com.ibm.eNetwork.ECL.ECLPS does not exist*
Wobei dieses Package in einer der bereit gestellten _.jar_ 's enthalten ist. (Unschwer zu erkennen, dass es sich um IBM handelt). 
Am _Classpath_ sollte es nicht liegen, zumindest habe ich den sowohl ins bin-verzeichnung der Java-Installation als auch auf die oben erwähnten eingebundenen _.jar' _s gesetzt.

Kennt jemand vielleicht ähnliche Probleme und kann mir helfen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Aug 2004)

Wenn Du das Programm außerhalb laufen lassen willst, musst Du die Klassen im Package _com.ibm.eNetwork.ECL.ECLPS_ mitliefern, weil die VM nicht wissen kann, wo die Klassen liegen und sie entsprechend der _import_-Anweisung sucht.


----------



## The.Invisible.Third (23. Aug 2004)

Hm, .. vielleicht stelle ich mich ja zu blöd an ... aber eigentlich habe ich das Package (verzeichnisstruktur ..com/ibm/eNetwork/ECL/ECLPS) im selben Pfad zu liegen wie meine _main_.
(Hätte ich vorher vielleicht mal erwähnen sollen)
..Aber dennoch findet die VM die Klassen nicht.


----------

